# 1938 ~ 2005 - What is the Greatest Volkswagen of All Time



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time*

*Please read before voting.*
Some photos do not all have generations included. If a car has more than one generation, you are voting for the *entire* generation.
That being said, lets get started...
*Golf/Cabrio*
















*Karmann Ghia*








*Eurovan/Bus*
















*New Beetle & Old Beetle*








*Jetta*
















*Scirocco/Corrado*
















*Passat*








*Polo*








*Touareg*








*Phaeton*


----------



## SpeedyNSLR (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

What are we voting on exactly?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

what about THING??!!??


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_what about THING??!!??

It had to take a back seat, because there are only 10 poll choices. I did the best i could.


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Are we just picking our favorite model/model line, or what?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_It had to take a back seat, because there are only 10 poll choices. I did the best i could.









gotcha

_Quote, originally posted by *lazydog108* »_Are we just picking our favorite model/model line, or what?

i think so. this is kinda hard...


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (lazydog108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedyNSLR* »_What are we voting on exactly?


_Quote, originally posted by *lazydog108* »_Are we just picking our favorite model/model line, or what?


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_The Volkswagen - *I* am the preeminent tenor of all time


I = you
You = One of those VW's up there.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

i just did


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i just did









Did what?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*









that's for me to know and u to find out.


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_








that's for me to know and u to find out.


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

It's so hard! I'm stuck between the Golf and Polo. I just keep looking at these two pictures and can't quite decide...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















Who am I kidding? This is easy... The Golf wins by a long shot!
EDIT: Especially since the Polo isn't in the running. Apparently it's just the Lupo. That just makes it that much easier! But at least I did manage to post up a picture of a Lupo, despite my retardedly calling it a Polo.


_Modified by lazydog108 at 12:08 AM 4-16-2005_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (lazydog108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lazydog108* »_










that's a lupo


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (lazydog108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lazydog108* »_
EDIT: Especially since the Polo isn't in the running. Apparently it's just the Lupo. That just makes it that much easier!


I am sorry, but that was my mistake. The picture i posted is correct. You are Voting for the Polo. I sent a IM to a Mod to fix it in the poll.


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_that's a lupo









Yeah, I realized that after I posted it. Sorry about that, I just grabbed the first picture out of my Lupo/Polo pic post from a while ago without thinking...


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

In terms of building the VW name here in the United States and then propelling VW's image back to the forefront...the only answer is the original AND New Beetle.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_









 what's the sublimal message in this picture?


----------



## DoktaJoch (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (gizmopop)*

34 votes and not a single one for the greatest Volkswagen ever, the Passat??


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (DoktaJoch)*

I've owned a Scirocco, Jettas, Passats, a New Beetle, and had a squareback back in the days. I had to vote for the Touareg, as it's the best VW I've ever owned ('best' being my own personal subjective assesment - perhaps better stated as my "favorite"). Scirocco would be a close second.
I always wanted to own a Karman Ghia though - I find that the most interesting and attractive, but I might very well change my mind if/when I ever get around to having one.


----------



## bighare (May 6, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

mmmm sciroccos.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (DoktaJoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoktaJoch* »_34 votes and not a single one for the greatest Volkswagen ever, the Passat??
















I see you took care of that.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

My '83 GTi is what got me here and I still have a thing for hot hatchbacks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_My '83 GTi is what got me here and I still have a thing for hot hatchbacks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Having had 3 Golfs and 2 GTIs, including one from each of the 4 generations sold as of yet in the US, this is a no-brainer for me.








Here's one of my favorites:


----------



## rabbitation (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_











hey what's my car doing here


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

<------


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

The Golf is the epitome of Volkswagen and its mainstay, but my favorite is a tossup between the current symbol of the Phaeton or the class-beating favorite Passat. OTOH, my Mk2 GTI makes me think otherwise, giving into what really puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## mixedpartsbmx (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_ what's the sublimal message in this picture?









mkV is next to a mkI = the new is in the spirit of the old, classic revived kinda thing.
also, the mkIV is in the back....







the 1.8T lost.


----------



## 99Quattro2.8 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (mixedpartsbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mixedpartsbmx* »_
mkV is next to a mkI = the new is in the spirit of the old, classic revived kinda thing.
also, the mkIV is in the back....







the 1.8T lost.

the message is....vw pwns all


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (99Quattro2.8)*

the beetle. tell people that you have a "VW" anywhere and the classic bug would usually come up first in their minds.


_Modified by Kafer Wolf at 12:44 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

If you have kids.....Passat is a no brainer.


----------



## R32Griever (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (VdubChaos)*

If you need a good engine swap for your MK I, Passat 2.0 16 valve.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Kafer Wolf)*

from a technological point of view, the Phaeton is BY FAR the GREATEST VW ever.


----------



## Mr.Gerbik (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (a2a4raddo)*

GOLF


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Mr.Gerbik)*

The greatest Volkswagen of all time? The air-cooled beetle, without a doubt. It's probably the most recognized car in the entire world.










_Modified by IJM at 9:09 PM 4-19-2005_


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

IMO, the Karmann Ghia, Corrado, MK1 golf all top my list. They are most beautiful/desirable VW's I've seen.


----------



## K2737 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (BananaCo)*

Golf Rallye


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (K2737)*

the real question is, what percent of people voted for the car they own


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (K2737)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K2737* »_Golf Rallye


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (GTI1.8)*

They're all great, VW never made a dud as far as I'm concerned. 
But my vote is the Phaeton - advanced engineering, handsome, elegant styling, comfort and performance - proof that VW engineers are the equals of any car company's.


----------



## dubfan (May 26, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (mnicolella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mnicolella* »_They're all great, VW never made a dud as far as I'm concerned. 









I have 3 words for this statement, and one picture.
Rabbit diesel pickup.


----------



## dubfan (May 26, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (IJM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_The greatest Volkswagen of all time? The air-cooled beetle, without a doubt. It's probably the most recognized car in the entire world.









_Modified by IJM at 9:09 PM 4-19-2005_

+1
I can't believe there are so few replies in this thread that acknowledge this.
Now, my FAVORITE VW? That's a different question. MK I Scirocco, MY 1979 or 1980.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_the real question is, what percent of people voted for the car they own























i didnt'


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

Great thread!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where is the option for "all of them" ???


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (dubfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfan* »_
+1
I can't believe there are so few replies in this thread that acknowledge this.


Everyone is most likely voting for their favorite.


----------



## Peregrine (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (IJM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_The greatest Volkswagen of all time? The air-cooled beetle, without a doubt. It's probably the most recognized car in the entire world.









_Modified by IJM at 9:09 PM 4-19-2005_

Without it, there is no Volkswagen.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Peregrine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peregrine* »_Without it, there is no Volkswagen. 

AMEN!


----------



## MattMarchand (Jun 15, 2003)

As much as I love the Rabbit, she doesn't hold a candle to the Mk1 Scirocco.
The MkII Scirocco on the other hand, never did anything for me. Sure it had more performance, but it just didn't have the style that the Mk1 had.


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

Air cooled Beetle hands down - without that there wouldn't have been any other VW's.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

I vote for the old beetle. Its the one that started it all, it was damn easy to drive, repair, and lasted forever.
Plus, you couldn't get them stuck if you wanted to in the snow.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_*Please read before voting.*
Some photos do not all have generations included. If a car has more than one generation, you are voting for the *entire* generation.
That being said, lets get started...
*Golf/Cabrio*










Thats not a Cabrio its a Cabriolet.
Are you lumping Rabbits in with Golf's?


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

I've seen no mention of the Fox. I vote for the Fox.


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (smetzger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smetzger* »_
Are you lumping Rabbits in with Golf's?

Yes.


----------



## bendcanale (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (hotdaymnitzbao)*

thing







thing







thing


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time*


_Quote, originally posted by *bendcanale* »_thing







thing







thing










_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_
It had to take a back seat, because there are only 10 poll choices. I did the best i could.










Read







Read







Read


----------



## two.twoliter (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (dubfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfan* »_








I have 3 words for this statement, and one picture.
Rabbit diesel pickup.










Your pic is of a dasher, btw.


----------



## djgonzo007 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

I voted for the Golf due to the GTI being my fav. but if we're truely voting on the "Greatest VW of all time" it has to be the original Beetle. Simply look at the sales and how many are still on the road. The original beetle is one of the greatest cars period, of all time.


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (djgonzo007)*

MK1 Scirocco of course!!!!


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (two.twoliter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two.twoliter* »_
Your pic is of a dasher, btw. 

What he said...


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Peregrine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peregrine* »_
Without it, there is no Volkswagen. 

True, we might be talking about NSU instead: http://forums.thecarlounge.net...63525


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (4x4s)*

Anything with this emblem on it is the greatest of all time...


----------



## wagenwerks (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Gateway)*

Obviously the Golf is best but I voted Passat.. Had to represent. Yes WHat about the Thing And..
You cant Classify the New and Old Beetle's - Thats just Wrong..


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

well...i voted for the golf/cabrio but i will tell you- the mkI 2 dr rabbit will FOREVER be one of my favorite cars,hands down. secondly, the microbuses (dont know the years of production) are still to this day very much in demand (love the option to seat 8 people w/luggage) the air cooled bugs are still on the streets, the new beetles are exquisite....my first vw was a 1980 dasher 2dr and BROWN bought for $100 (R.I.P) great car i must say,and then you have my second best choice of all time.....a 1992 golf gti 16valve.....anybody on this forum got something bad to say about that car is seriously delusional.
so then you have the new models...golf,jetta touregs,phaetons,passats and all....hey theres a vw for all of us so the poll doesnt really accomplish anything...instead of just voting for your favorite vw, tell which car you loved the most and share an experience....thats what i find intriguing about vw's....the unique experience in owning one


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (IJM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_The greatest Volkswagen of all time? The air-cooled beetle, without a doubt. It's probably the most recognized car in the entire world.









_Modified by IJM at 9:09 PM 4-19-2005_

Exactly, and the fact that it was put under the same category as New Beetle means that Gateway is suspect.


----------



## GothingNC (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Volkswagen - I am the preeminent tenor of all time (Mr.Gerbik)*

1949 Hebuller tied with the Thing !


----------

